# Useful Adobe Premiere Pro plugins/templates for Metal lyric video?



## Ulvhedin (Feb 26, 2021)

I decided I'm gonna try my hand at making lyric videos, so I'm wondering if anyone has any tips or preferences on whats the most useful plugins etc to use in a generic metal lyric video? Like font animation, transitions, and other animations. 

Still a newbie, so I'm trying to ahold of the essentials for this kind of stuff.

Cheers


----------

